# Lottozahlen Zufallsgenerator



## =fire= (27. November 2007)

bitte löschen!


----------



## Alex F. (27. November 2007)

doch elseif gibt es 

Grüsse bb


----------



## wincnc (27. November 2007)

Hallo, schau mal hier nach:
Lottozahlen 6 aus 49


----------



## Alex F. (28. November 2007)

bei einem Label ist es die .Caption eigenschaft statt *.text* aber sonst genau so 

Grüsse bb


----------

